# Circle hook requirements



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

I will be camping and fishing St. Andrews for the next two to four weeks and need to be updated on how the circle hook laws work.From what little I can find out about the law it seems it would be hard to enforce since it is species oriented.Have been using circles for redfish which aren't covered by the law.
Can't find any circles suitable for hooking baitfish for mangrove.Do places around Panama City like Halfhitch and walmart carry lighter circles in 1 to 1/0 sizes?
Jake


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah they do. Small light wire circles by Owner seem to work well.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Here's your rules*

http://myfwc.com/marine/Docs/July2008RegsNewsletter.pdf

See page 12.

Make sure you have your venting tool on board. I know I've had to use it numerous times on mangroves after pulling them out of 3' water. Something tells me they didn't think this law through before passing it.

Ditto on the light Owner circle hooks.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

It sounds as if your fishing from land and not a boat.There are different rules.
On the east coast they don't recommend venting a fish caught in less then 60' of water.You could cause more damage by venting in the wrong spot and the possibilty of infection.
Stop by or give Halfhitch a call.
Those rules are just a general guide.There are so many sub-sections to each one it'll give you a headache.Then you have East coast rules,West Coast rules,land based,offshore,federal waters and state waters.
I hope you went to law school for at least two years.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Yeah they do. Small light wire circles by Owner seem to work well.


 Circle Hooks, did it ever get resolved Off set for Federal//Non Off set for state waters ,Heard over here Offset for federal and basically either one for state, is that what your understanding is ,coming over to PC late Sept//Early Oct ,know red snapper closed federal waters what is distance now 9/10/12 mile from point of land (Pass) to still be in state waters . Al


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know honestly. I have a new rule for myself, I just use circle hooks almost exclusively unless I'm livebaiting kings or dolphin.

I don't believe the FWC is going to be checking people fishing off the rocks as to whether or not their hooks are offset or not. I also don't think they really bother enforcing it offshore that much either, it's just a rule they have that they can use when they want to.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.I will be fishing from shore mostly from the pier at the boat ramp to and including the jetty.Trying to catch a few mangrove and flounder to eat and redfish and maybe small-medium shark for entertainment.Emanuel probably has the best idea just use them all the time but as of now haven't found the hooks but will stop by Halfhitch for hooks,information and ice before getting to park.Are sharks and flounder reef fish.If I can find a place who will keep it frozen may clean a black tip,never ate shark but it is my son's favorite fish.
Jake


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Perhaps just your location but most Wally World stores Carry Circle ,oh hooks can not be stainless,think it is Eagle Claw that has some Blood Red circle hooks. Half hitch will have them for sure as well as any thing else you might need , very good stop .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Reef fish are snapper, grouper, triggerfish and amberjacks.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Circle hooks are only required while on a boat reef fishing.. Not from land..Or land based fishing.. 
On another forum we have beat this topic to death and finally called fwc several times.. Because fishing from the skyway bridge were "technically" fishing in the gulf..and on a reef.. but since it is land based J hooks are allowed..


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Circle hooks are only required while on a boat reef fishing.. Not from land..Or land based fishing..
> On another forum we have beat this topic to death and finally called fwc several times.. Because fishing from the skyway bridge were "technically" fishing in the gulf..and on a reef.. but since it is land based J hooks are allowed..


I'm not questioning you but I would sure like to read more about this. I can't find anything that mentions Gulf vs. Atlantic, boat vs. shore, etc...

Can you post a link?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

FWC bust you for not using circle hooks? LOL. I cannot remember a single time of them even showing up when called and given a report of someone keeping monster overslot snook or reds -- they simply never show up. So the thought of them busting someone for hook type is ROFL! First they'd have to show up


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

They finally came out and checked me, first time I have ever been checked in the state of Florida. I was fishing off the pier but they still wanted to see my license. Guess they thought I was a tourist since I was wearing my University of Virginia hat. 

And no, they didn't say anything about circle hooks. I think you have to be in a boat and obviously fishing for and/or in possession of reef fish before they will question it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> FWC bust you for not using circle hooks? LOL. I cannot remember a single time of them even showing up when called and given a report of someone keeping monster overslot snook or reds -- they simply never show up. So the thought of them busting someone for hook type is ROFL! First they'd have to show up


As already stated...if you ain't in a boat fishing in the Gulf...no worry. If you are and you want to take a chance on them showing up, then it's on YOU! A lot of these laws have to do with "Voluntary Compliance". If someone is not "bent" on that, then take your own chances. From a "personal" standpoint, I always use "non-offest" circle hooks. Shore, boat, pier, kite, helicopter...doesn't matter.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Never got checked in the State of Florida. Never seen em show up when called. 

However, 1 trip to Oregon, first day fishing, first hour in, back of BFE and sure enough johnny law comes blowing thru checkin  They don't screw around out there.... course they probably have enough funding


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

It's true the FWC is way under funded and under staffed. They will however cite you for violations if they catch you. That being said, you won't receive a citation/fine for not having the circle hooks, at least not on your first time being caught without them. 

I was told by one of the superiors in Tallahassee that the circle hook/venting tool/de-hooker rule is primarily for conservation purposes and that anglers will only be warned for now and certainly only warned on their first violation. Down the line this will change and on a second violation you will receive a fine.

This is a quote from Lee Schlesinger of the FWC, _"This is a conservation effort. This is good for the fishery. We’re taking an educational approach at first. We’ll be issuing warnings if you don’t have the equipment the first time, if you get caught a second time you’ll get a fine."_

By the way the circle rule applies to these reef fish: groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish, and tilefish.


----------

